# Red Sea "Deco Art" Nano filter question



## Nik Uyr (Feb 16, 2011)

I just got one of these for a Danio fry tank and it is really nice for its intended purpose (3 gal or less). It is quiet, nice looking, seems well made. Pumps 15gph, and flow is adjustable. I noticed that between the media chamber and the impeller chamber there is a white insert that slides into a groove. It is about 1/8" x 1/2" x 1", maybe even a little smaller. Does anybody know what the purpose of it is? It is somewhat soft, but not large enough to provide any filtration, and it is not solid enough to really be an adjustment of any kind. I left it in because I added some biomax and it keeps the biomax out of the impeller chamber.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not sure with out a picture but it sounds like a sponge filter meant to keep the little guys out of the filter ust like the biomax.


----------



## Nik Uyr (Feb 16, 2011)

Thankyou for the reply. I zip-tied some filter pad material over the intake to prevent the fry from getting sucked up. The white divider I am talking about would not keep anything out of the impeller that comes through the intake, only material that came from the media chamber. And it doesn't really seem big enough to provide any real filtration.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have one too but it was used.Mine didnt have the piece you are talking about.I placed a piece of filter floss in mine and rigged up a tiny carbon pad,which I only use when the tank is medicated.I like it though,it does work for its intended puropse.


----------



## Nik Uyr (Feb 16, 2011)

I abandoned this filter. It just didn't seem to work very effectively for me. I think an aquaclear mini, set on low, would be a better bet...it holds much more filter media, and is more effective.


----------

